# de traer



## alessandra82

Hola,
 ¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente expresión?
 De traer a la construcción de la paz la tiranía de los ajustes de cuentas la paz se desviará hacia la venganza

 Provo:
 Per giungere alla costruzione della pace dobbiamo eliminare la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti, altrimenti la pace svierà verso la vendetta*. *

 *Si tratta di un libro sulla giustizia e la pace da un punto di vista religioso.*


----------



## itañol

Il senso è quello... una traduzione più litterale è:

"Se facciamo entrare nella costruzione della pace la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti, la pace svierà verso la vendetta"


----------



## Neuromante

Io direi:
Se faccesimo entrare.

In contesto si sembra più vicino a "de traer" (En el que caso en que se trajera/trajéramos)


----------



## gatogab

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> ¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente expresión?
> De traer a la construcción de la paz la tiranía de los ajustes de cuentas la paz se desviará hacia la venganza
> 
> Provo:
> Per giungere alla costruzione della pace dobbiamo eliminare la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti, altrimenti la pace svierà verso la vendetta*. *
> 
> *Si tratta di un libro sulla giustizia e la pace da un punto di vista religioso.*


 

Se per costruire la pace dobbiamo pareggiare i conti, la pace svierà verso la vendetta.


----------



## infinite sadness

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> ¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente expresión?
> De traer a la construcción de la paz la tiranía de los ajustes de cuentas la paz se desviará hacia la venganza
> 
> Provo:
> Per giungere alla costruzione della pace dobbiamo eliminare la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti, altrimenti la pace svierà verso la vendetta*. *
> 
> *Si tratta di un libro sulla giustizia e la pace da un punto di vista religioso.*


Con l'attrarre alla costruzione della pace la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti la pace sarà deviata verso la vendetta.


----------



## Angel.Aura

infinite sadness said:


> Con l'attrarre alla costruzione della pace la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti la pace sarà deviata verso la vendetta.


Per dovere di chiarezza verso chi apprende l'italiano non mi azzardo a tentare una traduzione della frase proposta da Alessandra, ma dichiaro che la soluzione che proponi è incomprensibile per me.


----------



## ursu-lab

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> ¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente expresión?
> De traer a la construcción de la paz la tiranía de los ajustes de cuentas la paz se desviará hacia la venganza
> 
> Provo:
> Applicando la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti alla costruzione della pace (o "*insinuando*..... *nella *costruzione...), la pace degenererà in vendetta*. *
> 
> *Si tratta di un libro sulla giustizia e la pace da un punto di vista religioso.*


----------



## Neuromante

"De traer a la construcción" equivale a "Nel casso si portasi nella/aggiungese alla contruzzione"
La frase española equivale a "Si incluimos en la construcción de la paz la tiranía..."

El tiempo verbal en futuro convierte la sentencia en una especie de "visión de futuro". Por eso el "de traer": Para que sea una advertencia.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> "De traer a la construcción" equivale a "Nel *caso* si *portassi *nella/*aggiungesse* alla *costruzione*"
> La frase española equivale a "Si incluimos en la construcción de la paz la tiranía..."
> 
> El tiempo verbal en futuro convierte la sentencia en una especie de "visión de futuro". Por eso el "de traer": Para que sea una advertencia.


----------



## infinite sadness

Angel.Aura said:


> Per dovere di chiarezza verso chi apprende l'italiano non mi azzardo a tentare una traduzione della frase proposta da Alessandra, ma dichiaro che la soluzione che proponi è incomprensibile per me.


Tieni ragione. Bueno, traduco me stesso:

"Attraendo al concetto di costruzione della pace la tirannia dei regolamenti di conti, la nozione di pace finirà per essere deviata verso quella della vendetta".


----------



## honeyheart

Azzardo una traduzione:


alessandra82 said:


> De traer a la construcción de la paz la tiranía de los ajustes de cuentas*,* la paz se desviará hacia la venganza.


"Se si permette que la costruzione della pace venga contaminata/invasa/condizionata dalla tirannia dei regolamenti di conti, allora la pace devierà verso la vendetta."



P.S.: 





infinite sadness said:


> Tieni ragione.


¿È anche corretto in italiano dire "tieni" invece di "*hai* ragione", o è stata una confusione con lo spagnolo "*tienes* razón"?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Azzardo una traduzione:
> 
> "Se si permette que la costruzione della pace venga contaminata/invasa/condizionata dalla tirannia dei regolamenti di conti, allora la pace devierà verso la vendetta."
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.:
> ¿È anche corretto in italiano dire "tieni" invece di "*hai* ragione", o è stata una confusione con lo spagnolo "*tienes* razón"?



In italiano no, ma in napoletano si usa. Non se se anche in Sicilia...


----------



## infinite sadness

honeyheart said:


> P.S.:
> ¿È anche corretto in italiano dire "tieni" invece di "*hai* ragione", o è stata una confusione con lo spagnolo "*tienes* razón"?


 No, non è corretto, è che a volte mi piace "inventare" modi di dire inesistenti, perdonatemi se potete.


----------



## chlapec

alessandra82 said:


> De traer a la construcción de la paz la tiranía de los ajustes de cuentas la paz se desviará hacia la venganza.


 
Os ruego me permitais estas pequeñas divagaciones:

La frase es difícil de traducir, entre otras cosas, porque en origen es ya poco afortunada.

1) Para empezar, necesita una coma: De traer a la construcción de la paz la tiranía de los ajustes de cuentas*, *la paz se desviará hacia la venganza.
2) La construcción sintáctica es innecesariamente enrevesada, resultando confusa incluso para un hispanohablante.
3) Entender los ajustes de cuentas como una "tiranía" es un símil poco adecuado.

Así se entiende que, en su mayoría, las traducciones propuestas sean más *interpretaciones* (todas correctas, en mi opinión) que *traducciones*.

Para mi se trata del complejo caso de tener que traducir algo que en origen tiene un valor literario deficiente: ¿debemos ser fieles a dicho valor literario en la lengua de llegada o podemos permitirnos mejorar la frase? Al tratarse de una obra literaria, la decisión es aún más difícil...

En lo que concierne a la expresión "de traer", estamos todos de acuerdo en que se trata de una estructura que introduce una frase con valor condicional.

E adesso, la mia: *Se la costruzione della pace fosse basata sui regolamenti di conti, non parleremmo di pace, anzi di vendetta* (e comunque...)


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Se la costruzione della pace fosse basata sui regolamenti di conti, non parleremmo di pace, anzi  ma/bensì di vendetta[/B]


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano no, ma in napoletano si usa. Non se se anche in Sicilia...


Grazie, ursu-lab, interessante notizia. 


infinite sadness said:


> No, non è corretto, è che a volte mi piace "inventare" modi di dire inesistenti, perdonatemi se potete.


Perdonato. 
Grazie per il chiarimento, infinite sadness, che sollievo!


----------

